# ispconfig 3 - Spamfilter bei Fetchmail/Weiterleitung



## Firebird (7. Dez. 2011)

Hallo,


Sehe ich das richtig und es werden eMails die per fetchmail oder Weiterleitungen in die Mailbox gelegt werden nicht per Spamfilter geprüft/aussortiert? Ich bekomme jedenfalls immer eine größere Anzahl an Spammails über eben diese Wege.

Gibt es da einen Workaround oder Ähnliches? Das ist bei mir gerade ein ziemliches Problem.


----------



## Till (7. Dez. 2011)

Alle Emails werden über den Spamfilter geleitet, kannst Du ja im Log selbst nachsehen. Aber viele Spamfilterfunktionen können bei Einlieferung über fetchmal nicht mehr greifen, da diese nur auf dem ersten Server der die Emails empfängt funktionieren.


----------



## Firebird (9. Dez. 2011)

Ok, aber ich hatte ein eMail Konto office@xxx.com bei dem die meisten SPAM-Mails aussortiert wurden. Jetzt habe ich statt dem Konto eine Weiterleitung auf eine andere Adresse, und die SPAM Mails gehen einfach durch.


```
amavis[15716]: (15716-16) Passed CLEAN,
```
Bewertet amavis solche eMails ganz anders? Ist alles am selben Server.


----------



## Till (12. Dez. 2011)

was amavis wie bewertet kannst Du im mail.log sehen.ggf. den logöevel in der amavisd 50-user Datei erhöhen.


----------



## Firebird (13. Dez. 2011)

musste erst das loglevel erhöhen, damit ich die bewertung sehen konnte.

wirkt bis jetzt als hätte das was gebracht, danke für den tipp!


----------

